# Rhom v Goldfish pics



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Not something i intend to make a habit of, but curisity got the better of me


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

WOW!!!! that rhom is awesome, il never get tired of seeing your fish, deffinate proof hes more then just a mean looking fish


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

dam he gutted that guy up man, did he finish it up


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Nice pictures york, got any more from this attack? Your pictures are always good.


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

Pete, that thing is just an aquatic JCB....

Rich


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks guys, i got a full sequence of him finishing the goldfish off. here ya go,


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Yorkie, your pictures are always stunning!
your fish is simply amazing!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

The sequence shots are excellent dude, just excellent


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

After slicing it up a lot, he severed the head and swollowed the rest in one go


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Thanks for posting the extra pictures!


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks for the comments guys, just went downstairs to fish the head out of the tank, and he's eaten that too, so none of it was waisted.

Poor Goldfish


----------



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)

sick pics


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Great Shots Yorkie!
The second to the last one, with the Goldfsh head and Rhoms head, Priceless!


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice man


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

Bloody nice sequence there mate...you have so much patience to sit there and wait. And wait. And wait....

Well worth it though, brilliant shots.
















Rich


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Badass man.

I do that too, give in to just once and awhile. Once a month we have jacks fish club and get a free fish, I give that to my guy as a treat.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Great shots as always









Thnx for sharing


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback guys.











Gordeez said:


> Great Shots Yorkie!
> The second to the last one, with the Goldfsh head and Rhoms head, Priceless!
> 
> 
> ...


I think thats probably my favourite too











caribekeeper said:


> Bloody nice sequence there mate...you have so much patience to sit there and wait. And wait. And wait....
> 
> Well worth it though, brilliant shots.
> 
> ...


Thanks Rich, Didn't have to wait long at all. In fact i nearly missed it








Put the goldfish into the tank and watched it shoot behind a plant. went to the kitchen and as i came back he was coming out from hiding. just picked the camera up as the rhom spotted him. within seconds of the rhom clocking eyes on the goldfish for the first time, he was dead.


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

your rhom rock,s men he is awesome


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Holy sh*t that is awesome. What type of camera do you have?? You are just trying to monopolize our poor POTM contest arent you!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Yorky, hope you dont mind but I fixed your sig to make all your awards point to the proper picture


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Gorgeous fish, and the pictures are awesome.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam king yorkie your pics are just amazing
what type of lighting do you use 
and a pic


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Xenon said:


> Holy sh*t that is awesome. What type of camera do you have?? You are just trying to monopolize our poor POTM contest arent you!
> [snapback]885230[/snapback]​





Xenon said:


> Yorky, hope you dont mind but I fixed your sig to make all your awards point to the proper picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for changing the sig. Didnt even realise it did that








The camera is a canon G5. couldn't afford a digital SLR so i got the next best thing imo.








As far as POTM, i won the 1st one with a cheap point and shoot, which is what got me interested in photography







So thanks p-fury


----------



## 130tank (Dec 21, 2004)

Those are sweet ass pics


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

put something that can fight back next time


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

badass sequence. Your rhom is very pretty!


----------



## LEON (Dec 5, 2003)

Your fish is a stud and you have great photos skills


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Absolutely sick pictures York. I am stunned as always.

So many members having fantastic rhoms. . . giving me the itch again.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

amazing pics as usual yorkie!! did your tetras get eaten?


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

great pics as always


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

mint shots again yorkiebar kid! gonna get me a goldfish today after work!


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

beautiful rhom, what kind is it?
stunning pics


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

the one of your rhom looking down at the decapitated head is AWESOME. think it's the last one you posted. POTM written all over that.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

nice


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

SWEET! keep the feeding pics rolling in . he is badass rhom


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Death in # said:


> dam king yorkie your pics are just amazing
> what type of lighting do you use
> and a pic
> 
> ...


Thanks Death








the lighting is provided by two 25 watt power-glo aquarium lights. 
here's a pic,


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

haha i dont get why its Rhom vs. goldfish,, its not liek the goldfish is gonna win haha


----------



## badmatt (Sep 15, 2003)

is that a hagen hood?

and it T-12 ot T-8

hmmmmmmm i think i just found what im goign to use for lighting on my 50


----------

